# Jupiter 2 astrogator from JAI



## Gilusions

We will be offering a lit astrogator as part of a all new lighting kit for the new J-2 coming out I just wanted to show how it looks with it on.

Gil


----------



## Richard Baker

That looks fantastic!

.


----------



## richlen2

Wow. Looks Great Gill! I can't wait!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

THAT ACTUALLY LOOKS PRETTY COOL!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN

With all the shouting on the boards about accuracy, will there pieces to cover most of the light and only display the small map insert? I think the prop only had 1 or 2 maps that lit up, the rest were just artwork cutouts placd on it. It looks cool, but I am just trying to keep it "reel".


----------



## Gilusions

RSN said:


> With all the shouting on the boards about accuracy, will there pieces to cover most of the light and only display the small map insert? I think the prop only had 1 or 2 maps that lit up, the rest were just artwork cutouts placd on it. It looks cool, but I am just trying to keep it "reel".


This is an unpainted part. Using the decals that come with the kit, it will give a back light to the panels. When the kit comes out I will put the decals on and post a new picture.


----------



## RSN

Gilusions said:


> This is an unpainted part. Using the decals that come with the kit, it will give a back light to the panels. When the kit comes out I will put the decals on and post a new picture.


Cool!


----------



## veedubb67

As usual Gil, your work amazes me!

Can't wait to see what else you come out with for the J2!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Gilbert, you Stud!

I knew you were on the job! The kit screams for one of your donut shaped EL sheets for the ceiling!

Tla to ya soon,
Lou


----------



## Fernando Mureb

THANKS SIR!!!!
I'll by it.
Anything else? Anything else?


----------



## xsavoie

I have a feeling that there will be a great number of after market items for the Jupiter 2 from Moebius.From a lighting system to more detailed part for the upper deck,perhaps even a well detailed lower deck will be offered.Let's not forget a matching Chariot,Robot,Crew,etc.And the final price for this all dressed up baby will be???:tongue:


----------



## starseeker

xsavoie said:


> I have a feeling that there will be a great number of after market items for the Jupiter 2 from Moebius.From a lighting system to more detailed part for the upper deck,perhaps even a well detailed lower deck will be offered.Let's not forget a matching Chariot,Robot,Crew,etc.And the final price for this all dressed up baby will be???:tongue:


Landing gear, paint masks and etch... would you believe about $225 on top of the kit? And then the astrogator and better parts for the circuitry and freezing tube frames. Oh, yeah, a lighting kit that will probably be $200. Then somebody will probably produce "accurizing" sets for the doors and other parts and conversion sets for the 1st season. After shipping, you could end up with close to a $1000 Jupiter 2? I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Richard Baker

It could really get expensive, although it depends on how far you want to go with the aftermarket kits. I plan to do a lot of stuff myself and use the upgrade kits for only certain elements. 

.


----------



## HabuHunter32

starseeker said:


> Landing gear, paint masks and etch... would you believe about $225 on top of the kit? And then the astrogator and better parts for the circuitry and freezing tube frames. Oh, yeah, a lighting kit that will probably be $200. Then somebody will probably produce "accurizing" sets for the doors and other parts and conversion sets for the 1st season. After shipping, you could end up with close to a $1000 Jupiter 2? I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


Thats why mine will be mostly out of the box! The only add on for me will be the Hero gear! To each his own!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner

Diffrent strokes for different folks! If you want to add all the whistles and bells I'm sure you can tie up several hundred dollars....It's all up to you how much you want to spend.

I have a few 1/48 and 1/32 aircraft kits in my stash with all the resin and photoetched goodies - In at least three cases I know that the total investment in kits and extras would be $300.00 or so....

It's all about what you want out of your modeling time and money..

Dave


----------



## Seaview

That's why (while I can afford it, anyway) I prefer to get TWO of each of the "big" kits that Moebius is making; the first one is always pretty much a straight foreward, out-of-box build, and the second build is for all of the after-market "bells and whistles" that came out while I was building the first one. I then sell the first one to make display room for the second one.
A classic example of this mentality is that I'm still patiently waiting for an 8-window "movie conversion" after-market kit for my second "big" Seaview (although I'd never sell my first one).


----------



## liskorea317

Dave Metzner said:


> Diffrent strokes for different folks! If you want to add all the whistles and bells I'm sure you can tie up several hundred dollars....It's all up to you how much you want to spend.
> 
> I have a few 1/48 and 1/32 aircraft kits in my stash with all the resin and photoetched goodies - In at least three cases I know that the total investment in kits and extras would be $300.00 or so....
> 
> It's all about what you want out of your modeling time and money..
> 
> Dave


Apart from a lighting kit and the figures of the crew, I can't think of any other parts I'd want to add/change to this kit. From what I've seen the detail is extraordinary! But thats just me. I'm anxious to see what everyone else comes up with here!
Mike


----------



## Opus Penguin

Any idea on cost?


----------



## Fernando Mureb

starseeker said:


> Landing gear, paint masks and etch... would you believe about $225 on top of the kit? And then the astrogator and better parts for the circuitry and freezing tube frames. Oh, yeah, a lighting kit that will probably be $200. Then somebody will probably produce "accurizing" sets for the doors and other parts and conversion sets for the 1st season. After shipping, you could end up with close to a $1000 Jupiter 2? I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


Probabily I'll do both.

How can a kit with 3 landing gears cost almost the same as the entire J2 kit? Please, don't take that in the wrong way. I am just asking a question, not making a claim!

I know I'm gonna buy everything (along the year) but the cost relation between the J2 and the several accurazing kits intrigues me. Maybe there is no cost relation at all.


----------



## drewid142

quick easy answer... the third party kits are resin or other multimedia... meaning they are essentially hand made. Each part you buy is being worked by individual hands, not assembly line mass production. I am one of them, making the figures for the kit. Hundreds of hours go into the planning and design, and mastering, then hundreds more go into the casting or other custom production techniques being used. That's the quick answer... I suspect you have hit on a hot button and there will be plenty more "explanations' following.

Happy Holidays!

Drew


----------



## Seaview

And there is another very important detail to remember; the manufacturers of these garage kits all have "day jobs" and produce their works of art on an as-ordered basis, so receiving them isn't usually as rapid as ordering a production line produced kit.
More power to 'em, too! They make "perfect" kits even better, and our hobby is enriched by these artesians immeasurably.
As with any field, there are some bad apples to avoid, but the ones who frequent the HT board have all proven reliable, and we can warn you of any flakey ones (who usually haunt eBay).
But to get back to the topic; I am DEFINATLEY going to get one of those JAI Astrogators!


----------



## liskorea317

drewid142 said:


> quick easy answer... the third party kits are resin or other multimedia... meaning they are essentially hand made. Each part you buy is being worked by individual hands, not assembly line mass production. I am one of them, making the figures for the kit. Hundreds of hours go into the planning and design, and mastering, then hundreds more go into the casting or other custom production techniques being used. That's the quick answer... I suspect you have hit on a hot button and there will be plenty more "explanations' following.
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Drew


Drew, 
How's the progress on your J-2 figures? I'm anxious to get a set.
Mike


----------



## woof359

i had a little sticker shock too, but you gotta pay if you want a good product. gonna take me some time to get all this cool stuff but i figure when its done and on display here at the house its well worth the price.Many thnaks for stepping up and going the distance for the legs and astrogator.


----------



## richlen2

It's all about value and getting what you want. Some people will pay anything for the Hero landing gear because that's what they want. To them it's a good value. To me I'm sure the stock landing gear will be just fine. I'm more the--if it looks good, it's good enough. That's just me. I think Moebius models are a great value as are Gil's JAI lighting kits and TSDSs decals as add ons. I'm dying to see what other people will be offering to complete my Jupiter 2. This is an exciting time for modeling with terrific stuff coming from Moebius, Round 2 and a host of companies accessorizing these kits.


----------



## jeffking45

Well, for me i would like to have my jup2 have every bell and whistle possible . i hope someone has some info on how to make the radar scanners and vector tapes move. wall beams fade in opposit of the magna panels. If anyone have any ideas out there. please post.


----------



## jeffking45

Gil, nice job on the astrogator i cant wait to see the other creations your going to create for us to enjoy. thanks Gil. keep up the good work. jeff


----------



## starseeker

jeffking45 said:


> Well, for me i would like to have my jup2 have every bell and whistle possible . i hope someone has some info on how to make the radar scanners and vector tapes move. wall beams fade in opposit of the magna panels. If anyone have any ideas out there. please post.


Teslabe used a great little motor from ebay to make his radar antennia rotate on his 128 Seaview:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/43270

I was so blown away bought a few of those motors myself, and plan on using one and a super simple belt drive to make the two year 1/2 radar screens spin on my 1/24 J2. I too had thought about the computer reels but they hardly ever worked on screen. 
Speaking about bells and whistles, I wonder if Teslabe is already planning more little tiny video screens for his J2. And actually, the main control center console and comm area screens would look great "live". If you go 3d season, where they replaced the radar screens with two video displays, that would make for a spectacular display. He did have a thread somewhere here on how he did that with his Seaview. 
Teslabe, are you out there?


----------



## Fernando Mureb

drewid142 said:


> quick easy answer... the third party kits are resin or other multimedia... meaning they are essentially hand made. Each part you buy is being worked by individual hands, not assembly line mass production. I am one of them, making the figures for the kit. Hundreds of hours go into the planning and design, and mastering, then hundreds more go into the casting or other custom production techniques being used. That's the quick answer... I suspect you have hit on a hot button and there will be plenty more "explanations' following.
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Drew


Thanks Drew.
Of course, that is it!!
It was a silly question indeed :hat:.
I should know the answer.
Anyway, as I said "I'm gonna buy everything (along the year)".
Those aftermarket guys do a great job.
Thanks


----------



## bert model maker

Outstanding !!!!


----------



## Steve H

starseeker said:


> Landing gear, paint masks and etch... would you believe about $225 on top of the kit? And then the astrogator and better parts for the circuitry and freezing tube frames. Oh, yeah, a lighting kit that will probably be $200. Then somebody will probably produce "accurizing" sets for the doors and other parts and conversion sets for the 1st season. After shipping, you could end up with close to a $1000 Jupiter 2? I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


Well, sure, but it's all about what you, the builder, wished to achieve, right?

Lord knows the aircraft fans have been dealing with the same cost/benefit issue for, what, 30 years?

(remember when just an aftermarket decal sheet cost near the price of the kit? Kits were cheaper then, but still...)


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I would surely be one of these happy guys. :thumbsup:
Please, say "Yes".


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Gilusions said:


> This is an unpainted part. Using the decals that come with the kit, it will give a back light to the panels. When the kit comes out I will put the decals on and post a new picture.


I have a question. If one wants to have just four sections of the astrogator lighted to display the maps (I guess that that was the situation on the third season), would be enough just paint the others sections to block the light?


----------



## teslabe

Fernando Mureb said:


> I have a question. If one wants to have just four sections of the astrogator lighted to display the maps (I guess that that was the situation on the third season), would be enough just paint the others sections to block the light?


I would use foil tape to block the light and clear tape to insulate the foil from your lighting. I can speak better of what to do when I get my kits....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thank you sir.


----------



## starmanmm

Alot to take in on this one.

First... JAI great idea. Will be looking for one to buy when it is ready.

Teslabe, your abilities here are amazing... seeing what you have done so far!


----------



## teslabe

starmanmm said:


> Alot to take in on this one.
> 
> First... JAI great idea. Will be looking for one to buy when it is ready.
> 
> Teslabe, your abilities here are amazing... seeing what you have done so far!


starmanmm, thank you very much......:wave: Just having fun here.


----------



## g_xii

Gil --

WAY too cool!!!!

--Henry


----------



## teslabe

g_xii said:


> Gil --
> 
> WAY too cool!!!!
> 
> --Henry


Henry, I couldn't agree more......:thumbsup: With all the great aftermarket stuff you-all are offering for this kit, I wouldn't be at all surprised if someone didn't came up with a antigravity plug-in to make it fly.......


----------



## g_xii

teslabe said:


> Henry, I couldn't agree more......:thumbsup: With all the great aftermarket stuff you-all are offering for this kit, I wouldn't be at all surprised if someone didn't came up with a antigravity plug-in to make it fly.......


 
Well, I do have this huge excavated area back behind a horse pen that looks kind of like the Trona Pinacles... it's about 20 x 60 meters... I could run some wire and slide a J2 down it...!!!

--Henry


----------



## teslabe

g_xii said:


> Well, I do have this huge excavated area back behind a horse pen that looks kind of like the Trona Pinacles... it's about 20 x 60 meters... I could run some wire and slide a J2 down it...!!!
> 
> --Henry


Let me know, I'll be in Niagara Falls, NY for the holidays, so I'm close and I've got a camcorder ready.....:thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii

teslabe said:


> Let me know, I'll be in Niagara Falls, NY for the holidays, so I'm close and I've got a camcorder ready.....:thumbsup:


It sure would be fun! I don't think I could do it with a moebius kit, though... too purdy!

Maybe with one of the old PL kits -- we could crash that!

--H


----------



## teslabe

g_xii said:


> It sure would be fun! I don't think I could do it with a moebius kit, though... too purdy!
> 
> Maybe with one of the old PL kits -- we could crash that!
> 
> --H


Can there be FIRE and EXPLOSIONS........:thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii

teslabe said:


> Can there be FIRE and EXPLOSIONS........:thumbsup:


I live in Pennsyltucky -- we can burn ANYTHING here! AND SHOOT GUNS, TOO!

--H


----------



## teslabe

g_xii said:


> I live in Pennsyltucky -- we can burn ANYTHING here! AND SHOOT GUNS, TOO!
> 
> --H


COOL.... I live in California and we can't even lite FARTS......:freak:


----------



## Gilusions

This is another part of the lighting which we will offer, the freezer tube walls (blue green lighting)freezer tube base and elevator. I will post over head lighting, control panels, and circuitry cabinet soon.


----------



## Ron Gross

Wow, Gil, that looks great.


----------



## djnick66

g_xii said:


> I live in Pennsyltucky -- we can burn ANYTHING here! AND SHOOT GUNS, TOO!
> 
> --H


Ooooo nothing like an M80...


----------



## Gilusions

Ron Gross said:


> Wow, Gil, that looks great.


Thank you Ron, I have a full plate with casting but I hope to show more soon


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Gilusions said:


> This is another part of the lighting which we will offer, the freezer tube walls (blue green lighting)freezer tube base and elevator. I will post over head lighting, control panels, and circuitry cabinet soon.


 
That looks cool, But it's too dark blue/green...It should be a Pale Sky Blue Color...Not knocking it, Just making a suggestion..


----------



## Ron Gross

I assumed that this was just a consequence of the photography. But if not, I tend to agree. Should be a simple adjustment is really required, but the overall effect is really cool.


----------



## bert model maker

The color I used is duck egg blue which is perfect.


----------



## Gilusions

beatlepaul said:


> That looks cool, But it's too dark blue/green...It should be a Pale Sky Blue Color...Not knocking it, Just making a suggestion..


I know you are not you are not knocking the color but what is nice since the flatlight is plastic coated is can be mix and match and airbrush with Tamiya's clear colors I will offer it in white as well or a gel film can cover it as well.


----------



## kdaracal

bert model maker said:


> The color I used is duck egg blue which is perfect.


I tried to find this color when I did my Polar Lights version. do they still make it?


----------



## bert model maker

Here is the paint you need, it is Model Master Acrylic Duck Egg Blue " NEW FORMULA" in the 1/2 fluid OZ bottle. when you look for it it looks almost gray/white not blue. it turns a light blue after it dries & looks white when you appl it. I just noticed something written on the bottle, it says, "DON'T MIX WITH 50000 SERIES ACRYLICS" whatever those are. I hope this helps


----------



## m jamieson

When is this lighting kit due to arrive?


----------



## m jamieson

Is the JAI lighting kit still under development?


----------



## Gilusions

m jamieson said:


> When is this lighting kit due to arrive?


I am sorry on the delay we just have a full plate on orders and hopefully before the weekend I will have some to offer.

Gil


----------



## mmmmp

Hello,

While I agree buying *all* these 3rd party enhancements is expensive - let's face it: we'd all be asking for them eventually! Besides, better to have too *many* choices than too few. 

Mark


----------



## Richard Baker

Some enhancements cost a lot more than the kit they are intended for. I understand why they cost that much but it also is one of the limitations of what I can afford which prevents me from buying them. I also prefer to try and make the mods myself, but somet hings are either too complicated or expensive to duplicate- I will probably settle for a Rotating Core Lighting Kit on my build.

.


----------



## JeffG

xsavoie said:


> I have a feeling that there will be a great number of after market items for the Jupiter 2 from Moebius.From a lighting system to more detailed part for the upper deck,perhaps even a well detailed lower deck will be offered.Let's not forget a matching Chariot,Robot,Crew,etc.And the final price for this all dressed up baby will be???:tongue:


I'm still trying to figure out where some folks believe a lower deck would go on this ship! Unless you entirely cheat and change the scale, there is absolutely no way the Jupiter has a lower deck. That was TV magic. Irwin Allen's designers made sweet looking ships, but he was way off on what could be and where inside of them. No lower deck!

Either way you slice it, this could turn out to be a very expensive endeavor depending on how far you wanna pimp it out. Guess you've just gotta pick and choose or just go all out. Good to have options though.


----------



## jeffking45

well i think most of us know that it is impossible to fit a lower deck in this jupiter 2, or any j2. i think it would be a very good buisness idea for any company especially moebius to make a lower deck kit that would stand alone in 1/32 scale . a modeller could have it sit next to his completed j2 ship,or he could take the upper deck out of the lower hull and stack the upper on top of the lower and display it that way as well. can you feel me?


----------



## Dar

JeffG said:


> I'm still trying to figure out where some folks believe a lower deck would go on this ship! Unless you entirely cheat and change the scale, there is absolutely no way the Jupiter has a lower deck. That was TV magic. Irwin Allen's designers made sweet looking ships, but he was way off on what could be and where inside of them. No lower deck!
> 
> Either way you slice it, this could turn out to be a very expensive endeavor depending on how far you wanna pimp it out. Guess you've just gotta pick and choose or just go all out. Good to have options though.


It really wouldnt be cheating though to rescale it. The show was a representation of a two level ship but to depict it they used out of scale models and sets. But in the context of the show it was two levels.(ignoring the one off ep with the 3rd level) Many tv shows do this with house interior, ships etc. So its not uncommon and it doesnt mean a reasonable facismile of a full rescaled two level jupiter 2 is impossible.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

I think it would be a neat idea to really celebrate just how impossible to reconcile the two realities is by building a J2 hull and then make a same scale interior (all three levels plus pod and chariot) and stack it next to the hull. 

I think TV shows these days do try to make better efforts to depict realistic interior/exterior relationships although it still bugged me that both Chandler's apt. and Monica's apt both had windows on the same wall, eventhough there was a stairwell "behind" Chandler's apt.


----------



## Dar

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I think it would be a neat idea to really celebrate just how impossible to reconcile the two realities is by building a J2 hull and then make a same scale interior (all three levels plus pod and chariot) and stack it next to the hull.
> 
> I think TV shows these days do try to make better efforts to depict realistic interior/exterior relationships although it still bugged me that both Chandler's apt. and Monica's apt both had windows on the same wall, eventhough there was a stairwell "behind" Chandler's apt.


Yeah shows do a better job nowadays,but they still gloss over some stuff. I guess the main thing is story and set dressing is secondary. I would still love to see a reworked model of the j2 that makes everything work.(though I dont want a 3rd level since the power core/engine room was show as a smaller room in season 3 as well) The series stated in episode 1 that it was a two level ship so I would want to go by that, with maybe an engine room just behind the door on level two. It would be a fun concept model for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317

Gilusions said:


> This is another part of the lighting which we will offer, the freezer tube walls (blue green lighting)freezer tube base and elevator. I will post over head lighting, control panels, and circuitry cabinet soon.


What ever happened to this light kit? I was hoping this would be out by now.


----------



## Gilusions

liskorea317 said:


> What ever happened to this light kit? I was hoping this would be out by now.


I wanted to have it out by now but We had a couple of storms that did major damage to the shop with a flooded basement. I have been force to relocate the shop. I am hoping to be in operation with a bigger shop in two weeks. 
I am working on some lighting kits for sell in a week or so I hope.

Gil


----------



## liskorea317

Gilusions said:


> I wanted to have it out by now but We had a couple of storms that did major damage to the shop with a flooded basement. I have been force to relocate the shop. I am hoping to be in operation with a bigger shop in two weeks.
> I am working on some lighting kits for sell in a week or so I hope.
> 
> Gil


Sorry about those storms! Glad to hear you're regrouping!
Good luck in your new location!


----------



## bert model maker

Hi Gil, What will your light system look like & how will it be positioned inside the interior ?
I also want to say, thank you for your dedication to the aftermarket aspect of our hobby ! the things you & henry do & the amount of time you put into research in order to allow us modelers to bring our models to a level not possible in the past. We can truely own models that when displayed, look like true museum pieces & I Really do appreciate that Gil !
Bert


----------



## rondenning

bert model maker said:


> Hi Gil, What will your light system look like & how will it be positioned inside the interior ?
> I also want to say, thank you for your dedication to the aftermarket aspect of our hobby ! the things you & henry do & the amount of time you put into research in order to allow us modelers to bring our models to a level not possible in the past. We can truely own models that when displayed, look like true museum pieces & I Really do appreciate that Gil !
> Bert


Here,Here!! I agree, thanks for all the hard work you guys put into the extras!!:thumbsup:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## Rallystone

any updates?


----------



## Gilusions

I had some set backs as well as being in the hospital. I have to catch up with orders and hope to have new items as well as the astrogator


----------



## Rallystone

sorry to hear. The hospital on top of the forced relocation must have been
more than enough to handle. I've been there. Take your time - your health is more important than anything. And we'll still be here!


----------



## RJBaxter3

Mr. Hernandez,

I am sorry about your recent misfortunes. Nevertheless, I am quite surprised there has been no acknowledgment of a $173 order I placed with JAI on 01-July-10 and paid for through Paypal that same day. Indeed, my completed Paypal payment is the only part of this order that has been acknowledged but by Paypal and not by JAI. I cannot come up with any good reasons why JAI never acknowledged my order and why you chose to ignore my 10-July-10 follow-up EMail regarding the status of this order. I do know you received an acknowledgment from Paypal after my payment cleared on 1-July10 so there are really not any good excuses for this situation. Compared to my past purchases from JAI, this experience has has been disappointing and irritating. As a result of this situation, I have filed a Paypal dispute against you. It is nothing personal. I am sure you agree it is never good to take someone's money for products being sold and then not deliver those products. I do sincerely hope your situation improves quickly and completely. In the meantime, it would be advisable for JAI to suspend its ability to accept any online orders and especially its ability to accept any form of online payment until the company is in a position to properly communicate with their customers and deliver the products those customers order and pay for. The reasoning is delaying the processing of customer's intended purchases is generally much more acceptable and forgivable than taking customer's money and then doing nothing afterward.

Regards,
Robert Baxter


----------



## g_xii

RJBaxter3 said:


> Mr. Hernandez,
> 
> I am sorry about your recent misfortunes. Nevertheless, I am quite surprised there has been no acknowledgment of a...


 
Mr Baxter --

Please conduct this via PM's. There is no need for this type of comment in a public forum, and certainly not until you have had some communication as to the status of your order. Please remember that when you purchase from an aftermarket manufacturer, there can be delays -- they are not all like Amazon.com! There has also been a holiday since you placed your order, and some people go out of town and such. Just exercise a little patience and a little more tact, please, while you do your fact-finding!

Thank you,

--Henry


----------



## Gilusions

RJBaxter3 said:


> Mr. Hernandez,
> 
> I am sorry about your recent misfortunes. Nevertheless, I am quite surprised there has been no acknowledgment of a $173 order I placed with JAI on 01-July-10 and paid for through Paypal that same day. Indeed, my completed Paypal payment is the only part of this order that has been acknowledged but by Paypal and not by JAI. I cannot come up with any good reasons why JAI never acknowledged my order and why you chose to ignore my 10-July-10 follow-up EMail regarding the status of this order. I do know you received an acknowledgment from Paypal after my payment cleared on 1-July10 so there are really not any good excuses for this situation. Compared to my past purchases from JAI, this experience has has been disappointing and irritating. As a result of this situation, I have filed a Paypal dispute against you. It is nothing personal. I am sure you agree it is never good to take someone's money for products being sold and then not deliver those products. I do sincerely hope your situation improves quickly and completely. In the meantime, it would be advisable for JAI to suspend its ability to accept any online orders and especially its ability to accept any form of online payment until the company is in a position to properly communicate with their customers and deliver the products those customers order and pay for. The reasoning is delaying the processing of customer's intended purchases is generally much more acceptable and forgivable than taking customer's money and then doing nothing afterward.
> 
> Regards,
> Robert Baxter


Mr. Baxter:


Just to clear the situation I did reply to you about a week ago. I don’t know why you did not get the email, and I don’t know why you did not reply to it. I would advise that you check your spam filters, as often these can be a bit too aggressive towards emails you really just might want to see.



Either way, I sent you an email informing you it would be about a week before your order would be going out. It was actually sent out already, and you should have gotten a second email to that effect with your tracking number. If you did not get that one either, then I suspect the problem is surely your spam filter.



I am sorry on the delays but there were a lot of orders before your order and am sending them out as quickly as I can. If you are dissatisfied, feel free to return the package for a full refund as there are other modeling enthusiasts that are patiently awaiting their shipment! 



In the future, should you have an issue, I would suggest you take it to the individual through the private message feature on the forum, rather than complaining in a public forum!



Sincerely,



Gil Hernandez


----------



## hankster

This forum's subject is Moebius Models. Please keep thread and posts here related in some way to Moebius. If you have something else to discuss, please use the appropriate forum. Thanks


----------



## rowdylex

Any updates on this product Gil? I am sure I am not the only one in saying we are all awaiting with bubbling enthusiasm to what you are creating for this fine model.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I visit the Just an Ilusion site today and there is no lighted astrogator yet.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hello Jai
Any news?


----------



## AF1963

Didn't see it on the website.


----------



## liskorea317

AF1963 said:


> Didn't see it on the website.


I don't think this will ever be released.


----------



## Gilusions

I have some set back with my health and back orders in the last few months I hope to have a the lighting kits soon. When I have them ready I will mention it here.


Gil


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks.
I can not wait to spend my money on this kit.


----------



## rowdylex

Hi there Gil, hope your health and business are doing well. 

I was wondering if/when this kit will be released. I have some plans for the model with the lighting and the placement of the space pod/chariot kit, and a few other ideas, so I need to know how much space I would need inside the model to incorporate all the features that I would like to do. 

The reason I ask is that from what little we have seen of this wonderful product, I think it would be perfect for my modest skills to achieve something close to what I imagine the final model to be.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hi Gil

It's been a while since the last post to this thread.

Hope you have some good news on this kit.

Thanks :wave:


----------



## Gilusions

I have moved since I was sick and been unpacking boxes and still setting up shop I hope to have concrete news soon on the astrogator


----------



## liskorea317

Gilusions said:


> I have moved since I was sick and been unpacking boxes and still setting up shop I hope to have concrete news soon on the astrogator


Great! I'm still interested in this!
Mike


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Great! I'll always be interested in this! :thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii

VAPORWARE! I task you, sir, to release this product -- you have people (including myself) interested in it.

Snap to it, boy! 

--Henry


----------



## Gilusions

g_xii said:


> VAPORWARE! I task you, sir, to release this product -- you have people (including myself) interested in it.
> 
> Snap to it, boy!
> 
> --Henry


Itsa coming! Next time you call me Boy it is with a capital "B"!


----------



## Tim Nolan

I've been studying the astrogator for the last week or so as I work on other assembly with the kit. Last time, I added a few fiber optics inside just to give it a little life, but I wanted more light like your photo. I'm not sure if your it is a dead issue since this post is well over a year old since started, but I came up with a little light affect myself I thought I'd share with you. No, I'm not selling light kits, but maybe it's something you could incorporate in yours.

I got a gift of some of the new side-glo fiber from The Fiber Optics Store a few weeks ago. I found that I could use the 2mm fiber (this stuff is really rubbery!) and bend a band that would fit inside the ring between the base and center console parts. (there is a gap there!) I didn't work out the details or drill it out yet, but just stuck one of my LED test lamps on it, and the sucker lights up a cool ring of color under the console! Granted, it isn't "correct", but it looks cool as hell, especially in blue!! (clear looked OK too) So, I'm going to do it, and add a few fibers inside the dome again. Just an idea you can play with!


----------



## Gilusions

The replacement Astrogator component (with light) is in production now, and is available through my web store at www.justanillusion.com.

Thanks to everyone for patiently waiting for this, but I think it was worth the wait to do it and do it right. And, it's especially easy to install, too -- no fancy soldering or anything!


----------



## rowdylex

Thats great Gill. Are you still going to do the other lighting for the Jupiter?


----------



## Gilusions

rowdylex said:


> Thats great Gill. Are you still going to do the other lighting for the Jupiter?


Hi rowdylex,

As a mater of fact I was thinking for the magma walls and the tube base it is hard to put LED"s in that area and for the elevator. I do have over head lighting 
now. And am testing for the bulkheads to light at the ends.


----------



## Gilusions

I wanted to show a picture of the wall and bases lit up and how even the lighting is.


----------



## starmanmm

Walls look good.


----------



## rowdylex

Gilusions said:


> Hi rowdylex,
> 
> As a mater of fact I was thinking for the magma walls and the tube base it is hard to put LED"s in that area and for the elevator..


Do you mean you are going to use light sheets for the cryo tubes and elevator?



Gilusions said:


> And am testing for the bulkheads to light at the ends.


Great to hear someone tackling this part of the Jupiter. I take it you mean the lighted strips at the end of the bulkhead walls, going up from the floor to the roof? I was thinking of putting glow wire up these and throught Kenlee's aftermarket part (that extends them to the center of the ceiling). It would be interesting to see how you would tackle this. 

Clear resin parts?


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Gilusions said:


> I wanted to show a picture of the wall and bases lit up and how even the lighting is.


The walls are perfect, but I think the tubes basis could be a bit brighter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Gilusions said:


> The replacement Astrogator component (with light) is in production now, and is available through my web store at www.justanillusion.com.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for patiently waiting for this, but I think it was worth the wait to do it and do it right. And, it's especially easy to install, too -- no fancy soldering or anything!


Hi Gil

Is there something wrong with your homepage link above? Every time I click the link it leads me to a different place.

And what about the link www.needfulthings.net/jai/blog/index.php? I couldn't find the astrogator and the chariot tracks there.

Thanks


----------



## Gilusions

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Gil
> 
> Is there something wrong with your homepage link above? Every time I click the link it leads me to a different place.
> 
> And what about the link www.needfulthings.net/jai/blog/index.php? I couldn't find the astrogator and the chariot tracks there.
> 
> Thanks


Try this,
http://www.needfulthings.net/jai/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=102


----------



## Fernando Mureb

It worked just fine.
Congratulations for the site and thanks a lot.


----------



## Steveadore1

*Steve Lit astrogator 18" Moebius*

I would like to know if it is possible to buy and aftermarket lit Astrogator for the 18" moebius kit.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Try to contact Just an Ilusion, although this item is not on sale anymore.


----------



## fortress

Gilusions said:


> We will be offering a lit astrogator as part of a all new lighting kit for the new J-2 coming out I just wanted to show how it looks with it on.
> 
> Gil



I know it's been several years since you have introduced this kit but I was wondering 
If this kit is still available. The PL Jupiter 2 is still a fan favorite and personally

I could use a couple of them myself.


Please feel free to PM me.
Fortress


----------



## Radiodugger

I haven't seen Gil around for a couple years. The links are all dead...

Doug


----------



## Gilusions

Hi Doug, I have this link Just-An-Illusion


----------



## Radiodugger

Gil! _You're back!_ Ohhh YESSS! I see some stuff...

Doug


----------

